# Air Liquide High-Capacity Hydrogen Refuelling Stations to Support SWARM Project



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Stations will be built in Bremen, Birmingham, and Brussels by 2014 to support 90 fuel cell city cars developed by Riversimple and H2O e-Mobile.

More...


----------

